# Gas Line and Subs



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

The sub placement in my room is about 3 feet away from an exterior wall containing a gas line extending from overhead in the attic going down the wall to an exterior living area outside. Any reason to think the sub frequencies in the room could cause any damage to those gas lines? Interested in everyone's thoughts. Not sure there is much I can do about this at this point, just need to calm the wife down. . Any risk?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

chris0228 said:


> The sub placement in my room is about 3 feet away from an exterior wall containing a gas line extending from overhead in the attic going down the wall to an exterior living area outside. Any reason to think the sub frequencies in the room could cause any damage to those gas lines? Interested in everyone's thoughts. Not sure there is much I can do about this at this point, just need to calm the wife down. . Any risk?


none whatsoever. if some of us crazies who can pound at 120 db's can just crack drywall at MOST, then there's no risk of damaging metal gas lines. I could go into depth about the science, but long story short. don't lose a wink of sleep over it.


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Mike Edwards said:


> none whatsoever. if some of us crazies who can pound at 120 db's can just crack drywall at MOST, then there's no risk of damaging metal gas lines. I could go into depth about the science, but long story short. don't lose a wink of sleep over it.


Fantastic, thanks man.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, agree. There simply is not enough mass there to move and cause damage.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

chris0228 said:


> Fantastic, thanks man.


think of stating it this way to the wife. Gas lines are EXTREMELY well protected due to the danger of a leak. if they're meant to withstand giant trucks driving over them all day every day etc, a few hours of bass (which is LEAGUES less violent than said trucks driving over them) will not even phase them


----------



## djbachelor (Dec 16, 2009)

I was really excited to read about your new gas-powered subwoofers. :grin2:


----------

